# Cowtown Z Club



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone having any ideas for upcoming events use this thread:
I would like to meet at Bobby Vs on I 20 and Bowen this Sunday the 6th of February for a Superbowl meet .... watch the game and talk Z's
http://www.bobbyvsports.com/
Bring your Z ...... no RSP just show up and I'll be there :thumbup: 

Thanks Bob
Activities Chairman
300ZX Convertible


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

daddy Z said:


> http://www.cowtownzclub.org/


Super Bowl XXXIX -- Sun., Feb. 6 at 5:30 p.m. CT on FOX
http://bobbyvsports.com/

I know I'm going to get there early so I'll have a place to stand, just kidding.
I checked with them this last Sunday and they are not planning anything special. They do expect a good turn out but not wall to wall. 

We could get there around 3pm and see how busy they are. We could then take a ride out to my house and then to the Kenandale Drag strip for those interested in doing that in the Month of March.

I am thinking of doing a ralley out to the WinStar casino for our February meet. Sunday the 13th is the weekend of Valentines day, which is a good time for me. We could all meet somewhere off I 35 north of loop and then drive out together. Roger Spohn suggested this and I have never been so it sounded good. We can get something to eat there and then those that have to leave early can. Those that want to try the luck can stay on for a while.
http://www.winstarcasinos.com/dining.html


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

Another idea for February ......... Equipe Rapid is putting on an autox out at the old mineral wells airport Sunday Feb 27th. Lets meet for breakfast and then tour out to the event to watch or compete. More details to follow.

http://autocross.com/er/calendar.htm


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

OK final details on Tour to WinStar Casino for eats and fun.
Sunday Feb 13

http://www.winstarcasinos.com/directions.html
3PM 
I will meet those in the south Arlington area @ Bobby Vs I-20 and Bowen

3:30PM 
Pick up Fort Worth People @Home Depot Exit 59 Basswood Blvd off I-35W just north of Loop 820

4pm
Pick up Dallas People parking lot of Factory Stores exit Westgate Dr off I-35 just south of Loop 288

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?city=Denton&state=TX&zip=76201&cs=9&mag=6

We will wait at each location for 30 minutes


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

*WinStar Casino Tour Feb 13th*

Thanks to all that showed up. It was fun and the eats were great. I was awed to see the place packed when they don't serve alcohol. Glade no one got a ticket going up there ....... guess that pickup that insisted on being our front door took all the heat :dumbass: 

I would like to do it again once they start table games and open the card room ...... can anyone say Texas Holdem and black jack :idhitit:


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

*Mineral Wells Tour Feb 27th AutoX*



daddy Z said:


> Another idea for February ......... Equipe Rapid is putting on an autox out at the old mineral wells airport Sunday Feb 27th. Lets meet for breakfast and then tour out to the event to watch or compete. More details to follow.
> 
> http://autocross.com/er/calendar.htm


Breakfast: Ole South Pancake House in Fort Worth. I-30 off University
Meet: 8:30 am if you want to get breakfast
Depart: 9:30 am to Mineral Wells


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

*Map to Mineral Wells*

http://www.pca.org/mav/Autocross/graphics/MineralRingMap.gif


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

daddy Z said:


> http://www.pca.org/mav/Autocross/graphics/MineralRingMap.gif


more options ...... for those that want to meet up in Weatherford ... Albertsons parking lot around 10am

for those that want to race need to be at mineral wells site before 9:30 to register for autoX

for those that want to just watch the autocross come on down any time up to 1 pm


----------



## daddy Z (Jan 30, 2005)

daddy Z said:


> http://www.pca.org/mav/Autocross/graphics/MineralRingMap.gif


Even if you can't do the whole day .... join us for breakfast, or go out to the autox site before 1pm or meet us at 10am in Weatherford at the Albertsons. 

Breakfast: Ole South Pancake House in Fort Worth. I-30 off University http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?e...&csz=FORT+WORTH%A0%2CTX&country=us&cat=&trf=0

Meet: 8:30 am if you want to get breakfast 
Depart: 9:30 am to Mineral Wellls


----------

